# Pastel



## Serena77

Hola,

Aquí en Brasil y seguramente en otros países hay un plato que se llama "Pastel", que es frito y salado, con varios rellenos (aquí está la foto).

http://www.ilhados.com/2008/02/resultado-do-melhor-pastel-de-feira-da.html

Me gustaría saber si en español este plato realmente se llama empanadilla, como me dijeron, ya que las empanadas que he comido, principalmente las chilenas (muy ricas!!) no tienen nada que ver con lo que conocemos por "pastel".

Gracias!


----------



## Agró

Estas son las empanadillas en España, siempre con forma de media luna, rellenas de dulce o salado.


----------



## Calambur

Agró said:


> Estas son las empanadillas en España, siempre con forma de media luna, rellenas de dulce o salado.


Por aquí también son así, pero las llamamos *empanadas*, y pueden ser fritas u horneadas.


----------



## Arpin

Calambur said:


> Por aquí también son así, pero las llamamos *empanadas*, y pueden ser fritas u horneadas.



En España, las empanadillas son como dice Agró, fritas rellenas de algo o fritas dulces. La empanadas suelen ser horneadas y mucho más grandes. Son bastante diferentes de las empanadillas

Un pastel, aunque normalmente suele ser dulce, puede ser muy variado, pero se diferencia bastante de la empanada y la empanadilla. Otra acepción que se usa mucho últimamente, son los pastelillos o pastelitos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En Galicia, el _paraíso de las empanadas*********_ , uno de mis platos preferidos y que pueden ser _de masa de pan o de masa propia de empanada_, como la de pan pero con grasa del relleno y un chorrito de vino blanco al amasar, o de masa de _hojaldre_, con un _relleno_ cuya _base es el pimiento verde o rojo y la cebolla. S_e pueden preparar de casi todo (pero _no de algo dulce_, eso sería un _pastelón_ y siempre de masa de hojaldre). 
Distinguimos entre las _empanadillas fritas_ (sólo se hacen en casa) y las _empanadillas_, a secas, horneadas que son de lo más normal en nuestra dieta. El _relleno es como el de la empanada_ y la forma de _media luna_, excepto en una variedad (horneada) con masa de hojaldre, de forma rectangular estrecha que se llaman _agujas_ (de carne picada, salmón o bonito). El relleno _nunca lleva tomate_ (esto es fundamental). La foto brasileña presenta algo parecido a las empanadillas fritas menos por la forma.
*****************.
Las _empanadas más comunes_ son de: vieiras, zamburiñas (una especie de vieira minúscula), lomo de cerdo, congrio, pulpo, chipirones, zorza (parecido al relleno de los chorizos pero en trozos cuadraos de mediano tamaño), restos del cocido gallego, chorizo ahumado, bonito, sardinillas, y un largo etcétera, dependiendo de la imaginación del que cocina.
Es uno de los platos estrella de nuestra cocina. Y su vocabulario en gallego exuberante. El grosor de la masa y el aspecto externo varía según los lugares.
Aquí van unos enlaces de fotos y recetas: foto 1, foto 2, foto 3. Una página sobre el tema (hay muchísimas recetas, yo las hago a mi manera: se puede decir que en cada casa la hacen según su receta tradicional transmitida de generación en generación).
Las *empanadillas* son lo mismo que las empanadas, pero más pequeñas, aunque grandes para lo que se estila fuera de aquí.


----------



## Serena77

Gracias a todos!

Lo que pasa es que aquí en Brasil cuando decimos que en español la palabra "pastel" es la que conocimos en portugués por "bolo" (cake, en inglés), las personas se quedan de piedra y de pronto nos preguntan:

"¿Entonces como llaman "nuestro" _pastel_ en Español?"

Ya que es una pregunta muy común entre los estudiantes brasileños, decidí ponerla aquí.

Por lo que veo, las empanadillas fritas son semejantes al nuestro "pastel" pero no sé decir si el sabor es semejante también ya que sólo he comido las horneadas.

Moraleja: para la palabra "pastel" en portugués no hay una tradución exacta al español.

Gracias amigos!


----------



## Södertjej

Fuera de Galicia hay también deliciosas variedades de empanadas o empanadillas al horno, como las empanadas (aunque sean pequeñas) de cordero y sobrasada típicas de Baleares, ésta es de cordero y guisantes, aunque a algunas se les suelen dar otros nombres más específicos, como cocarroig (empanadillas horneadas pequeñas de verduras). 

En toda la zona mediterránea de Murcia hasta Cataluña, y Baleares incluida hay otra variedad tradicional llamada coca, con masas más o menos esponjosas o crujientes, que puede ser o bien abierta, como la pizza, o "cerradas" como la coca tonyina hecha con atún desalado. En general, además de algo de carne o pescado, las cocas suelen llevar varias de las verduras de las excelentes huertas centenarias de la zona. Pura dieta mediterránea.

Es decir, que además de las empanadillas fritas, y aunque haya nombres específicos locales, empanadas o empanadillas (según el tamaño) sería un genérico para múltiples variedades locales. En el caso específico de las empanadillas, pueden ser fritas u horneadas. Las empanadas, por su tamaño, sólo al horno.

Creo que los pasteles brasileños se puede decir sin ninguna vacilación que son un tipo de empanadilla, y también aclarar que son horneadas, si fuera necesario.


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia se les llama _pastel_ a eso que muestras de Brasil.  
Los más comunes son de queso, carne o pollo, y se hacen fritos.

Las empanadas son similares. También se fríen pero tienen un relleno de papa mezclada con carne de res.


----------



## piraña utria

NOTA DE MODERACIÓN​Buenos días, 

Un tema difícil de "mantener alineado", pero hagamos el intento que no por ello deja de ser atractivo; seguramente habrá más participaciones de otras partes de ambos lados del Atlántico.

Hemos retirado los comentarios sobre preferencias gastronómicas y otros que pueden resultar, o que resultaron, ofensivos para algunos participantes.

Les pedimos entonces someterse rigurosamente a lo planteado por Serena, que es el nombre local para la delicia que muestra su foto.
​


----------



## Pinairun

Lo que muestra Serena es una *empanadilla frita* por aquí.
Se hacen con  un relleno (no dulce) que puede ser muy variado. Generalmente se trata de una farsa hecha con un sofrito de verduras (ajo, cebolla, tomate, pimiento...) mezclado con atún, carne picada, bacalao, etc., o con sobras de otros guisos.



Saludos


----------



## mirx

Este enlace a Wiki te puede resultar muy útil -_aunque obviamente escrito por algún novato y con los errores típicos de esos sitios-_. Como ya verás, los nombres varían de un lugar a otro. En mi parte de México tus pasteles no son muy comunes, las empanadas son siempre horneadas y de dulce, normalmente de calabaza o camote.

En el centro y el sur sí las hacen de guisos pero creo que les dan algún nombre local.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá hay empanadas dulces (cajeta, piña, fresa) y saladas (atún, rajas). Su aspecto es más o menos el mismo en ambos casos, aunque las dulces generalmente están espolvoreadas con azúcar.


----------



## caribecrown

en puerto rico tenemos lo mismo pero a la empanadilla se le anade a la palabra si es de carne o sabor de pizza  muy ricas te lo garantizo    ejemplo-  empanadilla de carne o empanadilla de pizza


----------



## DBLS

hola,
Creo que el detalle, es que en Brasil los "pasteles" (pastéis) son siempre fritos, nunca horneados.


----------



## CINTHIA LOZANO

Hola a todos,
Al final el "pastel" de Brasil, sería la empanada o  empanadilla en español? Simpre me quedo con la duda.


----------



## CINTHIA LOZANO

En bolivia al pastel (de queso) lo llamamos de empanada y al pastel ( el de cumpleaños) de torta.


----------



## Colchonero

CINTHIA LOZANO said:


> Hola a todos,
> Al final el "pastel" de Brasil, sería la empanada o  empanadilla en español? Simpre me quedo con la duda.



A juzgar por la imagen del primer post, sí; eso es lo que en España se llama empanadilla.


----------



## Alto y Sublime

Buenas tardes!..todo un tema en el idioma español cuando nos referimos a alimentos, cuando era niño y veía ''El Chavo del 8'' (Chespirito)...y este decía: ''Torta de Jamón'', yo quedaba confundido, para mí, eso que comía era un
Sandwich grande de pan y no una ''torta'' jajaja...Para mí la torta, era un preparado dulce, a ''cake'' (en inglés)
Luego fui creciendo y comprendí que cada cosa y especialmente los alimentos tienen nombres distintos en cada país, e incluso en diferentes regiones del mismo país.

En Paraguay, las empanadas son SIEMPRE saladas y rellenas, fritas y horneadas; de varios rellenos: Carne, Pollo, Jamón y queso, Choclo (Corn), Tomate, Palmitos, etc. y las famosas empanadas ''chilenas''...de carne con aceitunas.

Puse SIEMPRE saladas, por el hecho de que, si alguién la hace dulce, ya no sería considerada ''empanada''.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## 涼宮

En Venezuela se le llama empanada a esto:

http://www.google.co.ve/imgres?q=em...8&tbnw=178&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0

Puede estar rellena de queso blanco, pollo, carne mechada, camarón, jamón, caraota, atún, cazón, y más cosas, es siempre frita.

Y llamamos pastelito a esto:







También es frito, aunque hay diferentes cosas que se pueden llamar pastelitos.


----------

